# Looks like we have a movie star among us.



## jonkayak (Dec 2, 2010)

I want say much about it but it looks lik one of our fellow forum memebers and boat captains just might be in a big movie being filmed on the Ga coast. I want name names I'll let him chime in later but it couldn't have happened to nicer person. Congratulations captain!


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep, I'll be playing the leading role in a movie about the life of Chuck Norris. 

Not really. It's not me.


----------



## erock (Dec 2, 2010)

You outta see the set here on Jekyll. They start filming next week, I think.

I thought about going to the casting call for extras. They were looking for tall, slim, clean cut white males. 

I would have so nailed the white male part.lol


----------



## morelans (Dec 2, 2010)

*Mee Too!*

I sent in my info but I never got any reply.  I told a friend of mine about it and he sent in his info 2 days late but Still got a part!  He is going to be an Extra CIA.. already had his fitting and everything.  I was jealous.

Shawn


----------



## erock (Dec 2, 2010)

Heres part of the set...


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 2, 2010)

erock said:


> You outta see the set here on Jekyll. They start filming next week, I think.
> 
> I thought about going to the casting call for extras. They were looking for tall, slim, clean cut white males.
> 
> I would have so nailed the white male part.lol





Dorane should have put in.


cw


----------



## erock (Dec 2, 2010)

Just found this out.  A young Magneto picks up a sub and slams it down on a beach in Cuba. Just drove past it and saw the back half a sub being set up. Also saw some of the stunt people practicing the fight scene.

This whole thing only last 6 minutes but its suppose to be one of the biggest action scenes of the movie.


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll be  down in two weeks to visit friends I might have to make the trip over to Jekyll to check this stuff out. Sounds pretty neat.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Dec 2, 2010)

I wonder if I grow my hair and beard back out if I can be Wolverine's stunt double.............


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> Yep, I'll be playing the leading role in a movie about the life of Chuck Norris.
> 
> Not really. It's not me.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the congrats, Sheeler.... looks like the cat is out of the bag....LOL! 

I signed up, accepted and filled out paperwork for the part/scene this morning with FOX Studios. The producers in charge of the scene are great people. No question about it.  Filming for this scene will start next week if all goes as planned. Definitely wont be a movie star, but it'll be a great experience, no doubt.

This should be a fun one... A little more fun than Jekyll Islands last movie, the Legend of Bagger Vance. All though I am a Matt Damon Fan, There are BOATS IN THIS ONE! Sounds like we'll be doing a lot of different things on the marine side of the movie and directly on the water in different boats. We had orientation of the waterfront activities this morning at Glynn Middle School. FOX has that entire building right now for their operations offices. 

I didn't apply for this. I was referred by a very, very old friend who helped me get into the boating business in general. I got the phone call Tuesday night.

  I was told during that call only this... We need 3-4 licensed Master Captains with high performance boat experience (50-60 MPH). With this, FOX also needed their boat handlers for this scene to be highly experienced in running boats in the dark. For this particular scene in the movie, it will mostly be filmed all at night. We will be working for several nights on this scene from dark until daylight. The Pay will be first class. Would you be interested? UHHH... YEAH. I would be..!

They will be filming near the northeast JI point and the JI Pier. Also, there will be some filming done near the port and in the Brunswick River. Looks like the core parts and a great fight scene on board a 180 ft. yacht (on its way from Miami right now) will happen right near the JI pier. I will deeply involved with this part of the shoot. Lighting barges will  be set up around that perimiter for the night shooting as well as another 230 ft. Coast guard boat they have made for this scene.

As to the extent of my involvement, I will let that cat out right after the shoot. There is alot going on during this very short, but intense scene. It will also include a few zodiacs as well and some underwater ramps for them.... HUMMMM!!! Sounds like fun to me!

I would have never even known about an on the water scene if I had not answered that call. I knew they were filming because my son is a big fan of X MEN. Didnt know anything about an on the water scene. The power of prayer never ceases to amaze me... I am blessed and am VERY thankful for it.

Oh, also... You can get on the water and watch the scene being filmed at a distance outside the perimiter. I dont think you will see a whole lot until the Zodiac scenes from the outside but it would be maybe worth it if I can tell ya when to be there.  ;-)


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Dec 2, 2010)

Congrats bro!

I still wanna be a double for Wolverine.... think you could pull a few strings?

That's cool! I know a movie star.........

I may sell TMZ some info......

By the way, don't mess up "my spot" by the JI pier. I don't want ya'll messing up my secret fishing hole....


----------



## okie32541 (Dec 2, 2010)

ill see yall on the water. too bad ill be working for it not on it. oh yea ill be the boat with the guns


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like you'll be having a lot of fun and getting the chance to make a little extra money for Christmas. At the very least it's an amazing once in a life time opportunity. Be sure to grab a few pics if you can. 

Also when it's all over you can offer the Richie Lott X Men Tour and Water Adventures next year.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah, I think it will be fun. Its never as presented, but the experience will be awesome I think. Cant wait!

I will take all the pics they'll let me get away with... Wonder what the video rules are??? JK... Already read that part in the paperwork. Might better not do that!

Thanks again, Jon.. I will keep it hot on whats happening on this as soon as the scene starts.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Dec 3, 2010)

That sounds like all the fun of the Persian Gulf with none of the headaches... enjoy!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 3, 2010)

Richie.... Can I be your agent?


----------



## milltown (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds like you got a good deal captain.  Please keep us up to date as much as you can.  It would be cool to see some behind the scenes stuff.


----------



## IRISHEAGLE7 (Dec 3, 2010)

Captain........ X !! congrats


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 3, 2010)

IRISHEAGLE7 said:


> Captain........ X



I like that. Let's see if it sticks.


----------



## bouymarker (Dec 11, 2010)

WOW!!!  Capt. Richie, I mean capt. X...


----------



## erock (Dec 12, 2010)

I just got a job with them as well. Not as glamorous as Capt X but it'll be some good money right before Christmas since its the off-season right now. Im going to be cooking/prepping at the catering tent at the golf course. Time and 1/2 after 8 hrs and double time after 12.cool 16 hours a day for the next week. 

I might be a little grumpy come next weekend but that paycheck should take care of that...and Jack Daniels.lol

 My wife told me not to run off with January Jones, though.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Dec 12, 2010)

That's cool erock! Save her for me, since you are married? I wonder if she likes bearded rednecks with fish slime on their jeans?


----------



## erock (Dec 12, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I wonder if she likes bearded rednecks with fish slime on their jeans?



If she does, Im good to go..


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> I was told during that call only this... We need 3-4 licensed Master Captains with high performance boat experience (50-60 MPH). )



Damt!!! looks like I am over qualified! They need any 90+MPH pilots?..................lol.


 



Just joking good luck and congrats. Sounds like the experience of a lifetime.


----------



## bluewaterdaze (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats of your part Capt Richie....Sounds like a awesome experience...


----------



## Chum (Dec 16, 2010)

Any updates on the production?  I was on the island a few days ago and almost didn't recognize it...the place looked like a war zone!


----------



## erock (Dec 18, 2010)

Holy Moly! Let me tell you about my week so far. I started with the catering company on Monday and have worked 17 hours a day. We start at 1 am and dont stop til 6 or 6:30 pm. And when I say dont stop I mean it. This is the hardest I've ever worked in my life! These guys Im working with are machines. They are known as the "Special Forces of the movie buisness". I maybe get a 5 minute break or 2 a day and we dont take a lunch. We eat on the run.

Today I only worked 11 hours. It felt like a day off..lol.

This is the first time I've ever on a movie set and it some thing to see. Im stationed right next to the stunt teams tent and get to watch them practice their fight scenes everyday dressed in full costume. Its pretty cool. 

Shooting wraps up on the 21st.

Oh, I saw January Jones the other day. She was dress in a white "go go" dress that was no longer than a whiting barbel and had on black knee high boots.......


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Dec 18, 2010)

Those are some tough hours erock! Next time I am down, think you could slip me a couple of lobster tails?

Tell January I said hello!


----------



## erock (Dec 18, 2010)

January not even the hottest chick there, believe or not. You should see some of the production assistants and stunt women.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Dec 18, 2010)

erock said:


> January not even the hottest chick there, believe or not. You should see some of the production assistants and stunt women.



Can you provide some pictures as proof of your statements above?

I think I need move evidence........


----------



## erock (Feb 11, 2011)

The trailer was just released yesterday. No shots of Jekyll but at the end of this trailer you'll see what leads up to the scene shot on the beach.

http://www.youtube.com/user/xmenmov...w=xmen first class review#p/a/u/0/UrbHykKUfTM


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 11, 2011)

Super cool. Congrats...


----------



## testdepth (Feb 11, 2011)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> Yep, I'll be playing the leading role in a movie about the life of Chuck Norris.
> 
> Not really. It's not me.



I thought you were going to say the leading role of Hugh Hefner!


----------

